# can't get my dog out if the car



## nicolahelp (May 15, 2011)

Please help me I really don't know what to do.

I have a 6 year old golden retriever who will only walk where he wants to walk, which is just his normal route close to home, and now when we go for days out in the car and try to get him out at the other end he just won't move, the only time he will get out is when we are back at home.

We have tried everything, from tugging on this lead to tempting him with treats but there is just no shifting him and it is now getinh to the point where we just have to stay at home because he is just so stubborn.

He did have hip dysplasia when he was 6 months old, but this was operated on immediately and everything has been fine since although he does get a bit stiff on his bag legs every now and again, but I suppose that is to be exacted, and I really can't see that this is why I am having these issues with him.

Is there anyone else out there has had these problems and if so what did you do to resolve them?

Yours desperately 
Nicola


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

nicolahelp said:


> Please help me I really don't know what to do.
> 
> I have a 6 year old golden retriever who will only walk where he wants to walk, which is just his normal route close to home, and now when we go for days out in the car and try to get him out at the other end he just won't move, the only time he will get out is when we are back at home.
> 
> ...


What is he like with other dogs? If he is ok and likes to interact with other dogs, is there anyone in the family or friends near by who has dogs, that you can introduce him too? If so maybe try going for walks with other dogs, just being and walking with other dogs might give him that little bit more confidence and want to walk and explore more almost as a sort of role model.
If its something you have never tried, might be worth a go.

If walks work and he really gets on with a dog or dogs, then maybe you can arrange to meet up somewhere in the cars somewhere different, and see if that will coax him out the car when he sees the other dog. If that works and they are really ok together maybe you can take him and another dog in one car and he may even be eager to jump out and go for a walk following the other dogs lead. It will have to ideally be a calm confident friendly dog though. If it is because he is lacking in confidence, there is no point trying to walk him with another unconfident or nervous dog because it will likely backfair as he will pick up on the other dogs uncertainties, likewise the dog has to be friendly and calm too.

If he has always been like this, it may even be something to do with lack of socialisation for a period when he was 6mths old and had the op, if he couldnt go out at a vital age, when they can even have a fear period were they can act again with uncertainty to sights sounds and situations again, then that could even have played a part, so it might not have anything to do with stubborness just lack of confidence and uncertainty. that is maybe why he doesnt like being taken out of his comfort zone which is his normal route close to home where he feels safe.

It might even be worth checking out to see if there is any behaviourist/trainers in your area who run classes where you can take him for some socialisation and training with other dogs in a controlled safe environment. Im sure if you spoke to the trainer beforehand and explained, she might be able to advise what might be a best class to attend, in fact it might be worth considering a one to one even to assess him and get suggestions from a behaviourist to remedy it.
CAPBT COAPE Association of pet behaviourists and trainers.
CAPBT - COAPE Association of Pet Behaviourists and Trainers E-Mail [email protected]
Should find either a trainer who does classes near to you or a behaviorist if you want to try a one to one.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Are you sure he's being stubborn? Maybe he has stiffened up after a car journey and he doesn't want to get out of the car because he knows its going to hurt and that's why he will only get out at home.

Perhaps a trip to the vets would be a good idea.


----------



## nicolahelp (May 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for your reply, it has really helped just knowing that there may be hope, as I really didn't know what to do, we are on holiday with him at the moment and it is just a nightmare going anywhere because we just have to leave him in the car.

He is ok with other dogs, as long as they are ok with him

I will take your advise and try with another dog, if I can find one I have also thought of a behaviourist as I have also believed it is phsycological rather than physical, although we tried this when he was about 12 months, paid alot of money and got absolutley nowhere, and rhis was through a reputable uk company. He went to puppy training when we first has him but unfortunately we couldn't continue due to his operations at an early age, so he has as you quite rightly said not had that social factor when he needed it.

I will try everything I can to break this mind set that he has got himself into, because it is so upsetting when you see other people out with their dogs and mine is sitting in the car.

Thank you again, Nicola


----------



## Joseph Todd (May 16, 2011)

Your dog is in a age where he should have learned these skills and things.If still your dog is doing problem then consult with a trainer or a behaviorist.


----------



## nicolahelp (May 15, 2011)

Thank you for your reply, I will do this, can you teach an old dogs new tricks though? Or has it gone to far?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

I'd have the vet as the first call, a trainer or behaviourist may try methods that could make this much worse if it is pain related.
He could have the onset of arthritis


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Nicola - it's funny because I bought a new car which I called the 'dogs limo' (cos I have great danes) and one of my danes decided she wouldn't come out of the car when we got home and nothing anyone could do would budge her. All she wanted to do was sit in the car and watch the world go by and when she was ready she would come into the house. After about 6 months she stopped doing that - I used to call her Mrs Nosey because at times she would be a curtain twitcher and always watching everything. Anyway I put it down to the fact that it was a new car and she just loved being in the car.

I have two thoughts about your predicament:

Either something has frightened he/she on a walk in which case it will be a case of rebuilding confidence or he/she is in some pain and doesn't want to be walked. Dogs are great at knowing their own limitations - humans sometimes can't pick up on it but if you watch your dogs body language you will pick up on things much quicker. Could it be that his hips are causing him grief? 

Please keep us updated - I would love to know the outcome.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I would have him checked over my a vet. Then go from there.

Whereabouts in the car is your dog? What kind of car?

Definitely can teach an old dog new treats. Its never too late to learn. My old boy was still learning new things right up until we lost him to cancer at 9.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

nicolahelp said:


> Thank you so much for your reply, it has really helped just knowing that there may be hope, as I really didn't know what to do, we are on holiday with him at the moment and it is just a nightmare going anywhere because we just have to leave him in the car.
> 
> He is ok with other dogs, as long as they are ok with him
> 
> ...


There is always hope, if its behavioural then its a matter of finding out what it is and how to motivate him, thats why if you cant sort it its better to get a behaviourist trainer. The link I gave you are an accredited body, so you should be safe getting one from there if thats the way you decide to go. I know you said you used a reputable company before, but some are just that a company, some even work on a franchaise, quick short course and then away the "trainer" goes.

I didnt mention getting him vet checked before, as I maybe wrongly assumed that if he had an early operation for a serious problem if was likely he had regular check ups. However if he hasnt had an assesment for awhile, as others have said it may be an idea to get him checked over before actually doing anything else behavioural wise. Even if he is on medication, sometimes after awhile the ones they are on dont always work so well. So maybe that should be your first port of call a vet check up, for the sake of a price of a consultation and the time of a vet visit, at least any medical reason can be ruled out first.

You can teach old dogs new tricks, Ive taken on older rescues in the past with differing "baggage" and they have come good with work. 
Keep us posted on how your getting on.


----------



## keirk (Aug 9, 2010)

Lift him out?


----------



## nicolahelp (May 15, 2011)

Hi everyone thanks for your comments.

It's not a new car we have always had the same one, and he gets out when he knows he is at home, but if we go anywhere else he just won't move.

We have a vauxhall astra and he travels on the back seat, which he always has, we can't get him in the boot, it is too high for him to jump in and he is too heavy to lift

His legs can't be hurting too much as he walks at home (on his own route) and runs around the field and he is just fine.

We are on holiday at the moment In Dorset staying in a caravan and we are going for days out but he just won't get out anywhere, we go back to the caravan open the car door say come on we are home and he is straight out of the car, I have never seen anything like it

We have taken him back to the vets on many occasions but they say his hip replacements are fine and he takes glucosamine for his joints.

I will try a behavioural therapist when I get home, but looks like a week staying in at the caravan and no days out)-:


Nicola


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Is he really ttached to one of you? and does he like to get involved when you are doing things? A total shot in the dark, but a couple of times when Ive taken one of mine out and OHs gone out at the same time, he has gone one way and ive gone to walk the other and one of mine has wanted to go all together in one direction and Ive had a job getting him to go the way I was going to walk him.

Just wondering if that would work, if he sees one of you "going off" would he pique his interest enough to want to get out the car?? Nothing to loose!!

Sometimes if Im messing about with OH or my daughter mine want to muscle in and play, if you "play with a ball or chase each other" yes I know you are going to look a pair on numpties probably, but maybe that would make him want to get out and join in. I know it sounds whacky but who knows with dogs Ive found the weirdest things can work.


----------



## nicolahelp (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for this, we have tried looking like a pair of numpties and that's exactly what he looks at us like from the comfort of the car, we have also tried tugging him but he is a golden retriever and he weighs a ton and now he has started to growl at us when we do that so we have stopped doing that now. We have left the door open and walked off and again he just sits there.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

nicolahelp said:


> Thanks for this, we have tried looking like a pair of numpties and that's exactly what he looks at us like from the comfort of the car, we have also tried tugging him but he is a golden retriever and he weighs a ton and now he has started to growl at us when we do that so we have stopped doing that now. We have left the door open and walked off and again he just sits there.


Nicola

Please take care when you are tugging him by the neck - it's not as strong as you think and if he is having pain in his skeleton then it's feasible that it is irritated by tugging him on the neck. Personally I would have him checked over by the vet - I have a sneaky suspicion he is experiencing pain and I suspect that is why he is growling.


----------

